

Best time of day to submit to HackerNews - Murkin
http://blog.itlater.com/whats-the-best-time-to-post-to-hackernews/

======
swombat
Is that data only from the front page? In that case, it doesn't correct for
the likelihood of making it to the front page.

~~~
yungchin
Yep, it is: if you view the csv with the original scraped data, you will find
the rank of submissions is at most 30. (Also, you would never get average
point scores upwards of 20 and 30 if all submissions were considered. And you
were probably posing a rhetorical question, but heck, I'll answer it :)).

------
dagheti
It is possible that more interesting articles are posted in the afternoon due
to the work habits of the people who actually create the content that is being
linked, and posts linking these articles happening in a short time span.

It may be possible to correct for this by only including links that are for
content that was already "old" at the time of posting?

------
mhunter
Interesting that you didn't follow your own advice by picking a time in the
afternoon.

~~~
Murkin
I made something that was of interest to me, so I thought to share it with
like minded people..

------
Alex3917
While there's no doubt that some times are better than others to submit, I
think it's best not to abuse this to get karma. It's nice having at least a
couple hour window where self-submitted blog posts from members of the HN
community have a chance to make the front page, but this goes away if people
are spamming the system with random stuff.

------
joshstaiger
I posted this chart in the other thread, based on the same data.

<http://tinyurl.com/hnrank>

Shows the fraction of #1 stories, by submission time.

------
mcxx
It seems HN never sleeps.

~~~
nzmsv
And that it's an international site.

------
DanielBMarkham
The title doesn't match the article.

The article is average points and comments based on submission time.

Appearance on the front page is a relative thing depending on the scores of
the other articles. So if 20 articles all go through at "peak" submission
time, nobody goes anywhere.

~~~
Murkin
What I would love to see is correspondence between points/page-rank and actual
impressions the site gets.

I am assuming points have a better correlation with impressions (since readers
are the ones who vote) than rank.

Anyone has any idea how to get better stats ?

~~~
breck
Interesting idea.

Here's a small set of data:

[http://breckyunits.com/hackernews_data_visits_as_a_function_...](http://breckyunits.com/hackernews_data_visits_as_a_function_of_karma)

------
japetheape
I would be interested to see the data splitted out by day also. I can imagine,
HN'ers are more active on fridays than on mondays.

------
breck
This is interesting. The thing that jumps out the most to me is that there's
definitely not an order of magnitude difference. Thus, I don't think when you
submit your story should be a concern. Quality and relevance have much, much
bigger impacts.

------
chaosmachine
Can you do a days-of-the-week version of this? I bet Sunday doesn't look like
Thursday.

~~~
Murkin
Added, and you are right. Fri to Sun is ~30% difference.

------
monkeygrinder
What time zone is this?

~~~
yannis
It is shown on top of the bar chart (UTC)

